# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Vruchtbaarheidsproblemen bij mannen - Artikel

## Leontien

Sperma bestaat uit zaadcellen (spermatozoa) en vloeistof. De aanmaak van de zaadcellen gebeurt in de zaadballen (testikels). Daarna gaan de zaadcellen naar de bijbal (epidydimis). Vervolgens worden ze in het laatste gedeelte van de zaadleider opgeslagen.
Bij een zaadlozing worden de zaadcellen door de plasbuis (urethra) naar buiten gestuwd. Onderweg voegen de zaadvloeistofblaasjes en de prostaat vloeistof aan de zaadcellen toe. Zaadcellen en vloeistof samen noemt men sperma. Tussen de aanmaak van zaadcellen en het tijdstip dat zij bij de zaadlozing naar buiten komen zitten *twee tot drie maanden*.
De hoeveelheid, de beweeglijkheid en de vorm van de zaadcellen bepalen de kwaliteit van het zaad. Bij een verminderde kwaliteit van het zaad gaat het vaak om een combinatie van deze drie factoren
(oligo-astheno-teratozoö-spermie, ook wel afgekort als OAT). Een man met weinig zaadcellen die ook weinig beweeglijk zijn, maakt een kleinere kans op het tot stand brengen van een bevruchting dan iemand met weinig maar goed beweeglijke zaadcellen. Bij de meeste mannen met niet-optimaal zaad is er sprake van een combinatie van een laag aantal, een geringe beweeglijkheid en veel afwijkende vormen van de zaadcellen.
Ook bij een verminderde zaadkwaliteit kan een zwangerschap ontstaan, al is de kans dan kleiner of duurt het langer. 
Zaad van verminderde kwaliteit geeft geen verhoogde kans op afwijkingen bij een baby. 

*Oorzaken van verminderde vruchtbaarheid:*
Niet goed ingedaalde zaadballen
(Gedeeltelijke) afwezigheid van zaadleiders
Een vroegere ontsteking van een of beide zaad- of bijballen
Eerdere chemotherapie of bestraling
Een spataderkluwen (varicokèle) in de balzak
Antistoffen
Erfelijke factoren
*
Factoren die een rol kunnen spelen bij verminderde zaadkwaliteit:*
Warmte
Roken en drugs
Een tekort aan vitamine C
Alcohol
Koorts
Hormonale oorzaken

----------

